# Skincare Help! Acne or a Breakout?



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 25, 2008)

I have never really broken out before. I will get a zit every now and again. in the same places on the my face, chin or nose etc. otherwise my skin is pretty much perfect. 

I do have combination skin. oily in the t zone. 

I havent changed my makeup, I havent changed my skincare routine. But in the past week I have been breaking out like crazy. Almost Like a mild acne. Its all on my cheeks. I have never had this before in all of my 27 years! I am just not sure what to do to make this go away! 

Any suggestions or advice are apprieciated

Thanks so much!! 

Sara


----------



## Distinque (Oct 31, 2008)

I have skin pretty much like yours...combination with a oily T zone. I've been breaking out lately too but I got it under control by doing this.

- Cut back on makeup usage ( I dont wear makeup everyday...maybe 2x a week) or atleast cut back on foundation

- Use a toner! I use prescribed acne medicine when it gets bad and it exfoliates/regenerates my skin faster than usual. Using a toner will help get rid of the top layer of dead skin cells + it helps with oily skins. I use Clinique's Level 2(the purple one)

- Oily skin, means oily scalp. I keep my hair tied back away from my face.

hope that helps


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

I had perfect skin up until I was about 19...like you said I didn't change my makeup or anything and I had never broke out before just a pimple like every 2 months or something...So anyway I started wearing bareminerals and the breakouts stopped and I actually JUST RECENTLY stopped wearing BM(because I don't really like the look of it in the first place) and I don't break out anymore...Maybe your skin can't tolerate your makeup anymore...what do you use?


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 2, 2008)

Go to an Origins counter or store, get the exfoliator called Modern Friction and the mask Out of Trouble. Modern Friction gets rid of all dead skin cells without causing more braouts, then layer the Out of Trouble on to dry up what you have and start the healing process. The mask has salicylic acid, which is good for exfoliating the pore. I am hooked on these two and will not be without them... ever! I also use thier Organic skincare line, but I would defenitely try those two first.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 2, 2008)

So weird...I thought I already responded to this post...oh well...I always had perfect skin up until I was about 18 when I started breaking out..I eventually switched to Bare Escentuals and my skin responded very well..I can now wear MUFE F&B w/out breaking out...maybe your skin finally can't tolerate the type of makeup you wear anymore....hth!


----------



## cetati (Nov 12, 2008)

Was it just before your period? Are you stressed? Do you drink water constantly? 

If it's just before your period it could just be a hormonal influx.

I used to have really bad acne but I find that drinking tons and tons and tons of water (having a water bottle on hand all the time and refill it constantly) makes my skin tons better. Dehydration can lead to some acne.


----------



## gujifijian (Nov 20, 2008)

I've noticed that if I eat a certain food, I get breakout the very next or later. So I've started monitoring what causes me breakout. Would u believe it Peanut butter gives me breakout. Its weird. But I use Pan Oxyl and in the gel formula. If I layer it on at nite sometimes it will disappear the very next day. And sometimes I have to use it for a longer period to completely vanish it. I would suggest talking to ur doctor. I've tried alot of products and they haven't done anything. My next step is visiting a doctor about it. I remember when I was younger(in my teens) I had gone to a doctor and he prescribed me something and I used the cream and it cleared it rite up! They know best!


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 23, 2008)

If its nothing to do with your skincare or make-up, maybe its stress related? 

It actually sounds alot like it could be your diet, are you eating differently? Certain acid forming foods can cause skin problems. Have you been eating more fried food, carbs and diary? These foods also impair your digestive system, making it slow and sluggish and this prevents the removal of alot of toxins which instead, remain in your body and are expelled in the skin, like around the T zone. If thats where your getting break outs, it may be your diet.

If it is your diet then all you have to do is cut down on these foods and eat for alkaline forming foods, like vegetables, fruit and nuts/seeds.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I had perfect skin up until I was about 19...like you said I didn't change my makeup or anything and I had never broke out before just a pimple like every 2 months or something...So anyway I started wearing bareminerals and the breakouts stopped and I actually JUST RECENTLY stopped wearing BM(because I don't really like the look of it in the first place) and I don't break out anymore...Maybe your skin can't tolerate your makeup anymore...what do you use?_

 
Thank you. I use MAC studio fix which I know If heavy but I have used it for years. I Use only one pump. So not even alot. I just bought the mac liquid mineral skinfish  and am hoping this might be lighter on my skin...


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Was it just before your period? Are you stressed? Do you drink water constantly? 

If it's just before your period it could just be a hormonal influx.

I used to have really bad acne but I find that drinking tons and tons and tons of water (having a water bottle on hand all the time and refill it constantly) makes my skin tons better. Dehydration can lead to some acne._

 
Not even right before my period. But its been going on for weeks. I actually think you might be might about the water. I have been really busy at work lately havent had time to work out so I havent been drinking that much water. Thank you!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlashBang* 

 
_If its nothing to do with your skincare or make-up, maybe its stress related? 

It actually sounds alot like it could be your diet, are you eating differently? Certain acid forming foods can cause skin problems. Have you been eating more fried food, carbs and diary? These foods also impair your digestive system, making it slow and sluggish and this prevents the removal of alot of toxins which instead, remain in your body and are expelled in the skin, like around the T zone. If thats where your getting break outs, it may be your diet.

If it is your diet then all you have to do is cut down on these foods and eat for alkaline forming foods, like vegetables, fruit and nuts/seeds._

 
Thank you. That does make alot of sense, I have been really busy and eating really bad lately. This certainly isnt the first time eating like this. But maybe as you get older things affect you/me diffrently. 

I had for the past few months eating really healthy excercising, etc so maybe as you said- my body is relizing tokens this way. 

I swear I will never eat crap again if I knew it would affect my looks! I am too vain to deal with this...jk! I just really hate breaking out. You cant hide it from anybody!

Thanks again!


----------



## Suri (Feb 16, 2009)

I too suffered from breaking out.. I went to the doctor eventually, and she prescribed me steroid to be taken orally for 6 days.. It's due to stress, and it helps to calm everything down, and my acnes slowly reduced and it heals the others too.. It only happens on one side of my cheeks and not the other.. Funny though!!..

Anyway, am using acnefree for my skincare now.. I used to use Proactive and I stopped using it for over a year thats when my skin went from clear to breaking outs after using makeups. I've nver use any makeups before until a year ago.. and not knowing that some cosmetics really can cause your skin to breakouts..

Now, am using MAC as it seems to work well with my skin.. no more breakouts just normal ones due to that time of the month thing.

Hope your skin clears up.. If not see a doctor so that she/he can prescribe something for you.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Odd question, but what do you use to take your makeup off at the end of the day each day? Please don't say your regular facial cleanser! If so, it MAY be your problem. 

I had some issues with acne on my forehead most likely from hormones when I was 14, got on Duac and it cleared everything up wonderfully and only got the odd zit every now and then. I started using some Clinique foundation and concealer for a while afterwards. Months go by...and one day BAM! I get too painful large cystic zits on my right cheek. I tried everything over the counter for it and it didn't help at all. Eventually I started breaking out on my other cheek. I ended seeing a dermatologist but the stuff she put me on didn't really do that much. It was only after I got a bad sinus infection and was prescribed an oral antibiotic did those painful zits completely go away. 

I have attributed those breakouts to my makeup removal failure. I only used my regular face wash not an oil based makeup cleanser that will cut through all the gunk and take it right off. Think of all the gunk from the makeup that was staying on my skin day after day! I've been using MAC foundations for like two years now and have yet to experience a breakout from it after I started using oil based cleansers.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Odd question, but what do you use to take your makeup off at the end of the day each day? Please don't say your regular facial cleanser! If so, it MAY be your problem. 

I had some issues with acne on my forehead most likely from hormones when I was 14, got on Duac and it cleared everything up wonderfully and only got the odd zit every now and then. I started using some Clinique foundation and concealer for a while afterwards. Months go by...and one day BAM! I get too painful large cystic zits on my right cheek. I tried everything over the counter for it and it didn't help at all. Eventually I started breaking out on my other cheek. I ended seeing a dermatologist but the stuff she put me on didn't really do that much. It was only after I got a bad sinus infection and was prescribed an oral antibiotic did those painful zits completely go away. 

I have attributed those breakouts to my makeup removal failure. I only used my regular face wash not an oil based makeup cleanser that will cut through all the gunk and take it right off. Think of all the gunk from the makeup that was staying on my skin day after day! I've been using MAC foundations for like two years now and have yet to experience a breakout from it after I started using oil based cleansers._

 
What makeup remover do you use?


----------



## Suri (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, for me back then I just use normal cleanser thinking that it would get my makeup off.. I guess I was wrong. 

Now, I've been educated on the world of makeup that I used makeup remover wipes and then I wash it with makeup remover wash in gel from Clinique. I kind of doing it twice, kind of OCD but it's better than having too many breakouts.

Then at the end of the day, I cleansed all my brushes and sponges(if any) that I used on that day. Normally, I cleansed them at night using the makeup brush cleanser. If I use sponges, I normally throw them away after 2 or 3 days, but I do clean them at the end of my makeup application.

The results: I rarely get any breakouts except for the incoming "girlfriend day", but I don't get that many just one or two zits.


----------



## Sharkster (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Sara!

Adult acne is very common and your age suggests it's a possibility. I had great skin until I was 25 then got hit with acne. My GP put me on a course of medication that cleared it up completely never to return! If the problem persists despite making an effort with your diet, water consumption, make-up removal etc it would be worth visiting your GP.

I hope you get it under control soon.

Em x


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_What makeup remover do you use?_

 
I'm currently using the take the day off balm by clinique. But I also highly recommend MAC's cleanse off oil also. Both work amazingly well at taking it all off. Sunscreen. Primer. Foundation. Concealer. Powder. You name it! I would recommend that you do use a separate eye makeup remover though. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suri* 

 
_Well, for me back then I just use normal cleanser thinking that it would get my makeup off.. I guess I was wrong. 

Now, I've been educated on the world of makeup that I used makeup remover wipes and then I wash it with makeup remover wash in gel from Clinique. I kind of doing it twice, kind of OCD but it's better than having too many breakouts.

Then at the end of the day, I cleansed all my brushes and sponges(if any) that I used on that day. Normally, I cleansed them at night using the makeup brush cleanser. If I use sponges, I normally throw them away after 2 or 3 days, but I do clean them at the end of my makeup application.

The results: I rarely get any breakouts except for the incoming "girlfriend day", but I don't get that many just one or two zits._

 
I need to get more into my brush cleaning routine! I've been being lazy about it.


----------



## Suri (Feb 19, 2009)

I just visited my dermatologist today.. and she recommended me this moisturizer and cleanser which are inexpensive... It's called Cerave... 

If you are using acne medications which tend to dry out your skin.. you definitely need to use this moisturizer, I've tried it and it's greaseless, and it's non irritant too.. At first when you apply it, it looks kind of greasy but in a few seconds.. it will make your skin soft.. here is the link to the site: Cerave™: Restore Your Skin Barrier


----------

